# so much to tackle and where to start?



## debbiedumpling53 (Jan 31, 2012)

hi peeps, so i have to get control of my sugars, loose weigh and start to exercise. 

past experience tells me that to do this all at once is going to be hard and i have another specialist appointment in 2 months OMG 

as soon as i start to exercise my BS readings are all over the place! and on insulin i feel like i spend my day just pricking my finger , and idea how best to start all this.

they make it sound so simple but my mind just goes into shut down when i have to start carb counting.  

I am in cayoss here folks


----------



## Northerner (Jan 31, 2012)

Hi Debbie, you sound like you are a little overwhelmed by everything you feel you need to tackle, so the best thing to do is to get together a plan and have small, achievable goals. Your life is about to become very boring and very exciting at the same time! Boring, because I suggest you start recording all your food in a diary, breaking it down into carbs, fat, protein etc. Alongside this you should also record your insulin doses and tests before and after eating. Also record any period of activity. This will help you to identify any patterns and also any places where you might be able to substitute lower GI, lower calorie foods. Even more boringly, I suggest that, for a while, you eat stuff that is easy to calculate insulin doses for and fairly predictable in what it does to your levels. Might be worth trying to get referred to a dietician once you have the diary so you can discuss it with them.

The exciting bit will be as you gain better control, start to feel fitter and healthier, and start to see your weight drop! Look forward also to the 'non-scale victories', like losing inches but not necessarily weight. Good luck, and keep us updated!


----------



## macast (Jan 31, 2012)

hi Debbie... welcome to the forum 

all good advice from Northerner (as always) ..... one day at a time.... one small step at a time.

all this carb counting and keeping a food diary is all very boring but necessary if you are to get control.  but the exciting thing is that you found US!!!


----------

